# 3dMark03; Big accomplishment!



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2007)

Just wanted to share a big accomplishment for my hardware and my overclock!
*ehemm* This is after a vmod on my 7600GS now getting 480 core/472 mem.
Link now broken. See post #126





Finally broke 10K.

Temps aren't too bad for stock.

CPU: Idle 44C load 53C
GPU: Idle 39C load 45C


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 4, 2007)

not bad..i only get 18900 with my 7800GTX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2007)

Ill take it as compliment .... 

Thanks.


----------



## craigo (Sep 7, 2007)

its not what you got its how you thrash it....nice work


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx craigo.


----------



## magibeg (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats pretty darn good for a 7600gs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, Im kinda limited the gpu is STILL bottlenecked by processor and ram too. 

Gawd, I need a new mobo/cpu. 

You guys think be worthwhile to look into an e2140/Asrock 4coredx90 paired?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 7, 2007)

i had 12.4k out my 7300gt with a single core a64 at 2.6ghz but good scoring


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

7300GT? What were your clocks & volts at on it?


----------



## d44ve (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on breaking 10k


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn you... I get 7500 in 3DMark01. I shudder to think what I'd get here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a tip for you, add another 10MHz on core/mem, your score should go up a hundred or so


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Already tried, I hit a wall. I have my voltmod set for 1.4v, think it would be safe to go little bit higher to about 1.5 - 1.55 ? Not really much more I can obtain from the card.

Kinda sucked dry ...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as your cooling is good, that should be fine to go that high.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 7, 2007)

hows it ranking against the other cards at hwbot? bet thats moved up a few places,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, I didn't get any hwboints for it. But it was a huge jump over my previous score. 

In 3dmark03, this card can I have seen go as high as 17k with a C2D e6600 on h2o. So I am definitely cpu bottlenecked.But the cool thing is I am happy with the card, best $60 (circuit city MIR) I could have spent.

@Ben; I think I will try 1.55 out. I mean Im only getting a very small smudgin on my temps at these volts im runnin at right now. Ill post back with results and a screenshot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a screenie of vmod @ 1.55.





I did notice it helped stable out my processor some, I was actually able to do this run @4.5Ghz.  Normally it would crash.
And here is the verification link.

As you can see I am probably going to have to do a pencil gpu vmod versus a bios mod on the card if I want to obtain a higher core, I have pretty much maxed out my memory clock.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job for what you have, a new CPU would really help you out I think.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I was really truly thinking just getting that Asrock/e2140 off newegg. Its like $100 and it can use all my other hardware.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 7, 2007)

Go for it, you can bank more monies later!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, then I might even be able to play DiRT at a reasonable FPS! LOL


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe, although I hear that game is a beast to run, even with something along the lines of a 7900. Either way, you would be much better off getting that CPU and mobo.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm, I guess once things settle down with the talks of me and the wife possibly moving I may just ask her for it for christmas, altho she wants a new LCD monitor.

GAHH... Significant Others.. Gotta love em.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not bad, I get 18,055 with my current rig.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 7, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> 7300GT? What were your clocks & volts at on it?



i ran completely stock voltages on the card and it was running at 580core and 816memory rapid  think i uses 1.4ns on my card i had the palit sonic which are great cards  quicker than 7600gs's but if you got a quicker cpu and that


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR SCORE. I had a 7600GS before but it died.

@mitsirfishi: I guess you are using the DDR3 version and JrRacinFan is using the DDR2 version

I get 30k with my rig. And that's with a P4. To score anything at HwBot I need 37k. The guy with 37K uses a Core 2 Duo e6750. So i'm happy with my P4 on 3d Mark 03 right now

BTW: That guy is Phyrefly which is also a TPU HwBot member.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 7, 2007)

mine was a ddr3 but it was crap because the core didnt clock great but mine was the 256model not the 128 which clocked better


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 7, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> mine was a ddr3 but it was crap because the core didnt clock great but mine was the 256model not the 128 which clocked better



That explains the big difference in scores


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 7, 2007)

my rig is currently keeping up with your  if your scoring 30k


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 7, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> my rig is currently keeping up with your  if your scoring 30k



Yeah but look at your processor and compare it with mine:shadedshu. Mine doesn't even have HT. But we'll talk again on May. I will be getting some DDR3 top end memory, the best quad core out on the market, watercooling, a good ocing mobo and propably a new video card. I was going to upgrade this summer when I was going to England for my aunt's wedding. But since the wedding will be delayed I won't spend 3x the money I would spent in England just to get lower performance hardware from Cyprus. Did you all know that even the e6600 hasn't arrived in my country? So I figured it would be best to wait till May


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

How come the wedding was postponed Demos>?

Liek I said before, I am pretty much at a wall, the mem wont go ANY higher.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 8, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Yeah but look at your processor and compare it with mine:shadedshu. Mine doesn't even have HT. But we'll talk again on May. I will be getting some DDR3 top end memory, the best quad core out on the market, watercooling, a good ocing mobo and propably a new video card. I was going to upgrade this summer when I was going to England for my aunt's wedding. But since the wedding will be delayed I won't spend 3x the money I would spent in England just to get lower performance hardware from Cyprus. Did you all know that even the e6600 hasn't arrived in my country? So I figured it would be best to wait till May



hehe  your right you have some major cpu holding back


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Either way both of you have kickin' rigs!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 8, 2007)

w00t! congrats on passing the 10k barrier


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanx: You finally noticed I posted this huh 3991? LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Guys, I need some help. This is a Bios report from RivaTuner.

$ffffffffff NVIDIA VGA BIOS information
$ffffffffff ----------------------------------------------------------------
$1100000000 Title                     : GeForce 7600 GS VGA BIOS
$1100000002 Version                   : 5.73.22.30.49
$1100000100 BIT version               : 1.00
$1100000200 Core clock                : 400MHz
$1100000201 Memory clock              : 400MHz
$1100010000 Performance level 0       : 400MHz/400MHz/1.55V/100%
$1100020000 VID bitmask               : 00000000b
*$1100020100 Voltage level 0           : 1.55V, VID 00000000b *
$1100030001 Core thermal compensation : 7°C
$1100030002 Core thermal threshold    : 125°C/115°C/110°C
$1100030003 Ambient thermal threshold : 120°C/110°C
$1100030004 Thermal diode gain        : 0.045°C
$1100030005 Thermal diode offset      : -235.170°C
$1100030006 Thermal diode inaccuracy  : -5.000°C (0111b)

Does the bold type mean I am running in exact volts across the core/mem ?


----------



## patton45 (Sep 8, 2007)

*my score*

this is my score when i ran it with one gpu out wanna know my sli score hehehehehe  
for u who are runnin 01 whats the point of runnin 01 games arent getting less advanced


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 8, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> How come the wedding was postponed Demos>?
> 
> Liek I said before, I am pretty much at a wall, the mem wont go ANY higher.



Well my aunt broke her leg just before her wedding. She fell of the stairs


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 8, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Guys, I need some help. This is a Bios report from RivaTuner.
> 
> $ffffffffff NVIDIA VGA BIOS information
> $ffffffffff ----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



That's your core volts. Mem volts can't be monitored through the gpu's bios. They can only be measured by a voltmeter. So, 1.55V is your core's voltage, not mem's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Well my aunt broke her leg just before her wedding. She fell of the stairs



OMG, She wont have to in for surgery will she? How bad is it?

And thanx for confirming, I think I am at max anyways on my mem due to it being DDR2. I PM'd TattyOne and hes helping me look for a working vmem pencil mod to see if it would help.



patton45 said:


> this is my score when i ran it with one gpu out wanna know my sli score hehehehehe
> for u who are runnin 01 whats the point of runnin 01 games arent getting less advanced



Exactly my point, I play alot of the older games, TOCA 3, Flatout, Doom 3, stuff done around 2k2-3.

Although, I did try out bioshock and was able to get 35-40 fps 1024x768 @ low settings with medium textures overclocked.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2007)

you should get one of these it would make your system run so much better (once they are oc'd of course 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...81+1051107411&Description=celeron&name=800MHz

the chips are not listed under support but i bet they work since they have a 800mhz FSB
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00714521&dlc=en&lang=en


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

max fsb on the board is 800 so i cant overclock one. altho  ....

was lookin at an e2140 and any cheap ole mobo with some minor OCability, or a pentium d 805.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Sep 8, 2007)

this one is mine - well done JR for your score


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Judas, I noticed you have the motherboard I want. Either that or a P5nsli.

How good is its bios setup? Everything in there "tweak"-able?


----------



## JUDAS3 (Sep 8, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice Judas, I noticed you have the motherboard I want. Either that or a P5nsli.
> 
> How good is its bios setup? Everything in there "tweak"-able?



yeah the u guru software is really good, managed to overclock a 2.4 e6600 to 3.845 on water.

you cant set the ram inpedendantly though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

Ahhhh, ok I will keep that in mind. Have any other thoughts of just goin to an e2140/Asrock 4coreDX90 setup? 

WOUld be low cost, would support almost all c2d 's at present. Only thing I am thinking is that the ddr400 ram would limit me but thats alright cause i dont game much.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahhhh, ok I will keep that in mind. Have any other thoughts of just goin to an e2140/Asrock 4coreDX90 setup?
> 
> WOUld be low cost, would support almost all c2d 's at present. Only thing I am thinking is that the ddr400 ram would limit me but thats alright cause i dont game much.



DDR400 shouldnt be to bad oh course 768mb of it will need at least 2X512mb newteckie has some in his forsale thread $20 shipped i think is what he said is as low as he will go for 1X512mb cas2


----------



## vega22 (Sep 8, 2007)

thats a nice score for a 7300 well done.

i get 39487 in 03 but my card is stock as my cpu holds it back so i want to leave that so i have a surprise when i get a better cpuand then i will see how much more i can get out of the card.


edit
the p5n does have async ram fsb btw


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice memory clock, mine artifacts at 450 but that's with no BIOS or pencil mod. I run mine at 440.
If you have a passive cooler on your card like me, a PCI fan would help a little bit but nothing significant.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> thats a nice score for a 7300 well done.
> 
> i get 39487 in 03 but my card is stock as my cpu holds it back so i want to leave that so i have a surprise when i get a better cpuand then i will see how much more i can get out of the card.
> 
> ...



lol you want a hlod back my 7800GS scores 7700 in 03 cause my aa64 wont go over 2.15ghz without putting the AGP bus far enough out of sync it artifacts :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2007)

hat said:


> Nice memory clock, mine artifacts at 450 but that's with no BIOS or pencil mod. I run mine at 440.
> If you have a passive cooler on your card like me, a PCI fan would help a little bit but nothing significant.



Thanx man, oh and the passive hs is modded with a thermaltake 8cm fan (about 65cfm).



cdawall said:


> DDR400 shouldnt be to bad oh course 768mb of it will need at least 2X512mb newteckie has some in his forsale thread $20 shipped i think is what he said is as low as he will go for 1X512mb cas2



I was actually lookin at a 1GB stick on ebay for like $35 shipped. Thanx for the advice xD Do appreciate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump, so no insight on the e2140/Asrock combo?

Should I get that first or get another 1GB stick of ram first,maybe try that out?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 11, 2007)

marsey99 said:


> thats a nice score for a 7300 well done.
> 
> i get 39487 in 03 but my card is stock as my cpu holds it back so i want to leave that so i have a surprise when i get a better cpuand then i will see how much more i can get out of the card.
> 
> ...



why not just clock your cpu up should do 2.8ghz on stock volts no problem get more then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for crapping my thread!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bump, so no insight on the e2140/Asrock combo?
> 
> Should I get that first or get another 1GB stick of ram first,maybe try that out?



try the combo out IMO 768mb may be enough to skim by but you def need more


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanx for the input. Also, I did a run last night with only 512MB and it made VERY VERY little difference. 

I ended up scoring with same clocks 9988.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2007)

i kno my scores jumped a bit but since the jump form 512->1024 included loosing my low timings i only gained minscule percents went from 512mb DDR500 2-3-2-0 1T to 1024mb DDR500 3-4-4-10 1T


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh ok, but I did notice my loading times on doom 3 were much much slower. 

Yah know, I was also looking at a P5N-SLI on ebay for about $50-$65. I think I might just get that, some new ram and keep this processor for that board instead.

Hmmm .....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 12, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for crapping my thread!



LOL. 

 thread crappers!


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

jr. good job doing the best you can with what you've got.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanx man, do appreciate.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

I know what it feels like to have slow stuff. Check my specs. That's why I commend you. Don't let people that come in and trash you for having slow hardware get you down.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Think about it man....THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Think about it man....THINK ABOUT IT



^^ People like this guy. He's trashed me a few times because I have an 8500GT, and now he's trashing you because his computer is superior and he has more money to spend on it.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

No Hat, I trash you because I've seen you do the same to others and you did in fact buy a crappy card. If you would have read the first page you would have seen I've already congratulated him...I'm pretty sure he knows I'm just messing with him.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes Hat & PB, 

I understand both of you. Well while others pay $200-$400 for JUST a vid card or a CPU. I am not downing either of you so do not take offense to that or anyone else for that matter.

I paid in total of I would say $175 for this whole rig, only reused my RAM, the 120GB hdd, and the monitor. I just search and search until I find a good deal then I jump on it. 

Now you cant really say $175 wont get you anything, but I do not game much and when I do I am happy and fine with 1024x768 resolution, But if it can go higher why not, right! 

That is the whole point of overclocking, either A) your abound for performance or B) buy low to get the approximate performance of midrange or tad teeny better.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

A lot of people call it a joke when they realize they look like an asshole. 

Yes, I did in fact buy a crappy card. I know that, and you don't need to rub it in, and telling me that "you should have got an 8800GTS 640MB" when I have as little money as I do is just plain insulting. I've stated numerous times I sold a PC without the motherboard for $50 and the cpu went for $50 which after ebay fees left me with $95 or so. If you know of a place where I can get an 8800GTS for $95 please let me know.

On top of that when you look at my signature, my join date and my post count you will see that I've been here for a while and have leaned enough to overclock shit. Wouldn't you think I also know enough to realize that an 8500gt blows?



Good job trashing JR though, I'm sure you've made him feel *REAL* good posting your 3Dmark run with your superior hardware to shoot down his accomplishments and efforts. The guy has a Celeron and a 7600GS, and to hit 10k in 3Dmark03 is superb with that kind of hardware. With my GFX at stock and CPU/RAM at settings stated in my sig I got like 6800 points. Pretty much everything about my system pisses all over his tet he got a much better score, because he is doing the best he can with his hardware. So am I, although I can't do much because of my cooling (stock), and my video card has no extrernal power connector and I don't want to try overvolting it for that reason.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Please correct yourself HAT, its a 7600GS. I would never buy a 7300. Only if it was a 7300GT.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed 
sorry about the mixup. now that school's started I have so much shit to remember... locker combo/number, I need my student number for lunch, routes to classrooms etc

ps I sense zek coming in here with one of those cat pics


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Hat that was a nice rant, I must say. The reason you have more posts is because you post on almost every thread you can find, often offering no help at all, sometimes even giving *wrong* information. That one time I told you to get a 8800 GTS 640 was a jest from the time you told me to get one. Damn, take a joke.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 12, 2007)

please, pbmaster and hat:





I would hate to see JrRacinFan's thread closed over a joke taken too far.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> That one time I told you to get a 8800 GTS 640 was a jest from the time you told me to get one. Damn, take a joke.


As previously stated a lot of people claim something bad they said as being a joke after they make themselves look like an asshole. You're doing it here.

If I tell people to get expensive hardware, I usually do something like this:
Person A wants a new video card. 

He says:
HI I was just wondering what would be a good video card for my $200 budget. Thanks

I say:
If you can manage, get this 8800GTS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133193

If not, get an 8600GTS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130084

Person A comes back and says:
OK I will get the 8600GTS thanks for your time.



I hardly consider that trashing. If it is, it is nowhere near the degree of trashing you've done to both me and jr. GO enjoy your hardware, you have every right to, but don't come on here and trash people because they can't afford the things you can.

@3991 I've seen pb's ugly side too much to think it is a joke


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 12, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> please, pbmaster and hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thank you. I am simply defending myself. I would have been perfectly content if someone would have replied "bastard, stop your flaunting" but instead people get a temper and say nasty things. I'm done here.


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 12, 2007)

hat said:


> fixed
> sorry about the mixup. now that school's started I have so much shit to remember... locker combo/number, I need my student number for lunch, routes to classrooms etc
> 
> ps I sense zek coming in here with one of those cat pics


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2007)

That's simply a picture of a cat stretching in a wierd position that's been rotated 180 degrees. I don't know many people who put carpets on thier cealings


----------



## zekrahminator (Sep 12, 2007)

Killjoy .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2007)

not bad for your specs. 
It would be an accomplishment for me if i can break 21k.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

@POS
Thanx man, it is a good acccomplishment (for my hardware that is). Now .. on to help you hit that 21k. Have you tried dropping your Geil to 1t? Try upping your core on that 7900, looks like it cant keep up with the mem.

@Zek
You always come up with the funniest shyte! I LOVE IT!

@3991
I second that.

@PB & Hat
Goodness gracious, I havent seen so much flaming since the eruption of Mt. St. Helens!!

CALM DOWN GUYS!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2007)

**update**

As everyone can tell, it's this darn celeron chip! It's starting to get warm in this apartment my chip was idling at a whooping 48C when doing this bench. COuldn't get it to stable out well @ 4.5.

On with the results. New core clock after a delta frequency tweak. This is @ 1.55 volts on the core.






Link is dead
Enjoy!

Mind you after all the bios mods I did on this card, the temps only went up 2C at the most.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

nice. get u a good HSF if ur still using stock. have you tried super PI? I want to know if ur celeron @ 4.5ghz is faster than the sempron i had @ 3.1-3.2ghz on the 1m


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186009
try this


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 14, 2007)

@ p o s 

It's roughly 43 seconds.

@ hat

Thanks for the link, I will look into once I get a new motherboard. I was looking at the gemini 2 in nflesher's hot deals thread.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

43s in 1M  
My Sempron at 3.1 got around 29s


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 43s in 1M
> My Sempron at 3.1 got around 29s



That Sempron pwns my 3800 X2 at 2.6  

About 33 sec at 2.6Ghz. I really need an upgrade :O


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 43s in 1M
> My Sempron at 3.1 got around 29s



Yes, exactly. I was even looking into and old school Socket 939 board & proc for cheap.


----------



## mandelore (Sep 15, 2007)

RAWR!!

no further input


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2007)

LMAO @ mandelore....

EXACTLY MY THOUGHT TOO!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> That Sempron pwns my 3800 X2 at 2.6
> 
> About 33 sec at 2.6Ghz. I really need an upgrade :O



don't feel bad it pwns my x2 4600 @ 2.8ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2007)

So you guys are saying switch to an AM2 Sempron Manila core? I mean this motherboard is end of line not fairly the best thing to upgrade. 

Sempron 3200+ AM2 1.8Ghz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> So you guys are saying switch to an AM2 Sempron Manila core? I mean this motherboard is end of line not fairly the best thing to upgrade.
> 
> Sempron 3200+ AM2 1.8Ghz?



The Sempron 3200+ Manila overclocked to 3.2ghz it is a vary good chip.Here is what i would get this if you are looking for cheap it is what i was using and it worked great
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128034
and a Sempron 3200+ Manila 
this HSF kept my Sempron nice and cool http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101005&Tpk=Asus+chilly+vent


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

but this would cool better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103031


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmmm ... well, I was actually torn between an X2 3800+/ Geforce 6100 Socket 939 combo and an e2140/ Asrock 4coreDX90 combo. Now, both can use my existing 2 sticks of ram BUT the AMD board has 4 ddr dimms, but the Asrock has future upgradeability of processors, it supports pretty much the whole line of LGA 775 EXCEPT for the quad extreme and duo extreme. 

I need some input on this bad!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

E2140


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 15, 2007)

Thx, I was truly thinking that too but you know me.... always trying to go the cheapest route. 

BTW, The AMD board I think was a Gigabyte but didnt catch the model no.

Thanx again!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

w00t i broke 21k.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw that, Congrats 2ce!


No updates I did try a mem vmod but didnt help AT ALL. So this is where I am at, this is my max.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks... Sorry that the volt mod didn't help you out any.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Sep 23, 2007)

nice 1 well done


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanx Judas.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 23, 2007)

great score for your rig!!! need to run 03!! ill post my scores when i get round to it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks man. Go ahead and post your scores in my thread if you want, I wont be mad.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Sep 23, 2007)

will do as soon as i get it installed


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2007)

P4-800xl


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice! 

So Dom, you also agree a new proc will help out?


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice!
> 
> So Dom, you also agree a new proc will help out?


Thats with my Dell 

Well what's your spending limit ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

I like my score better but you guys aren't doing bad for the hardware you are using.


----------



## DOM (Sep 24, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I like my score better but you guys aren't doing bad for the hardware you are using.


 Stock CPU-MEM-Card OC


----------



## POGE (Sep 24, 2007)

Similar score to what I used to get on my x1600xt.


----------



## DOM (Sep 24, 2007)

POGE said:


> Similar score to what I used to get on my x1600xt.



Pic


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Stock CPU-MEM-Card OC



lol i need to get a C2D


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2007)

Heh, spending limit? Wont be til christmas but around $100.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heh, spending limit? Wont be til christmas but around $100.



If that is so than a E2140 would be about the best you can get unless you wanted an AMD x2 you can pick them up for cheap.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 3, 2007)

The 7600GS kicked the bucket this past week. I doubt it was from the overclock but who knows, I am pretty much just thinking of doing a complete overhaul. Mobo/proc/ram/vid card/dvd burner. I plan on keeping the hard drives and using them.

So... I was thinking of a P5NSLI, e2140, 2x512 Kingston 667mhz ddr2, and a nice 20x pioneer. Video card I am kinda at an in between whether I should try to RMA it and buy a 2nd one or put an extra $25 in and get an 8600GT/HD2600.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2007)

Video card is back! 

I must have not fully removed the pencil mod and it must have rubbed onto a resistor nearby.

So. all working now, everything is great!


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2007)

Why rub off the pencil mod? Too hot?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2007)

No improvement at all in mem clocks. Seems like it just wasn't helping.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 1, 2007)

here is my 03 score
going back to sli will 03 benifit?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice score!

Definitely may be worth SLi with your dual monitor setup.

PS: I posted this cause it is a rather "high" score for what hardware I have.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 1, 2007)

ive run sli before but never tested 03 i didnt think there would be any gains are there?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2007)

My prediction would be approximately a 35-45% gain.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 1, 2007)

ah cool ya i think the qx6850 phase change and oc'd would be the best option and then id rather wait for the intel 45nm cause looks like the current number ones cpu is off the charts c2d aritecture really smacks amd  i'm and amd fanboy turned c2d freak
oh and i will let you know about the 03 in sli gains still waiting for a new psu though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, it is kind of hard to resist biting into the intel upgrade bug. I myself once was die hard AMD fanboi as well. I had just turned to intel.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ya me too started with my first k5 i had a intel too but once i got my k6-2 and k6-3 i was in love from then on i remeber my 550 with voodoo 5500 lol damn that was the shiz lol and i have a shit load of amd pcs i have 2 754 three 939 proc and two am2 procs all just sitting ones i help people upgrade and get there old proc its a nice trade off lol.  but oh my got my first two core two a few months ago and my cuz got one back in december and i was in love espically with the overclockability so its been intel ever since.   here is my
754 Dfi lanparty ut nforce 3 250 gb amd64 3200+@2.6 ghz 1.5gb ddr400 2.5-3-7 2t ht oc'd to 1000mhz   x850 pro oc'd 613/570 going to splice in the last 4 pipes to try and break 13k and and maybe some better proc cooling to hit 3.0 lol i know the mobo can take it just not sure about the proc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2007)

Those be some nice rigs patton!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, after a few tweaks I upped my old score by a tiny bit.

10,623 points now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2008)

good job JR.what were you running your CPU at on the first run?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

4.45Ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have a link to ORB or do you know what your score was with EVERYTHING at STOCK?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

It was approximately 8,600.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a little something I wanted to show everyone. I went from cpu bottlenecked to gpu bottlenecked .....


----------



## intel igent (Feb 9, 2008)

somebody get this guy a GFX card!

i would think a used x850?!?!?!?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words intel. You should see what I posted in my worklog.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

good job JR.. So it was your CPU holding you back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Not by much though, now I am just waiting on someone to come along with a 7600GS that doesn't want there's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2008)

good luck.If i see anyone that has a 7600GS i will send them your way.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks man, I am looking for a specific price range. Unless you can find a 7600GT or 7300GT I can alter with a small bios flash.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2008)

You can have mine but the fan is really annoying and I highly reccomend getting a aftermarket with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

YGPM Shadow.


----------

